# BMW M235i 18 months and 20,000 miles later.....



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not much happening tonight so thought I'd do a little review of ownership.

It was given a quick clean tonight and a couple of photos. 



I'm only a few hundred miles short of the 20,000 mark now and have had a good experience. The only intermittent issue I've got is the brakes make a creaking noise when hot. Other than that the only thing I've had to face is two rear punctures, which both were repaired.

So far I've not had to dip my hand in my pocket for anything at all. I'm 2700 miles short of the first service and items such as the brake pads are showing another 20,000 for the front and 17,000 for the rear to go. My driving style is pretty smooth, so I'm still on original rubber too. The brakes can be sourced for reasonable money and 18" tyres aren't expensive.

Fuel economy varies massively to how the car is driven. On a motorway cruise 40mpg is possible, nurse it and high 40s is possible, but thrash it and it will drink a fair amount. Overall I'm nearly 30mpg. I live in a busy city, but do a bit of commuting between Aberdeen and central Scotland.

Performance wise the car is quicker than you'd expect for 325bhp. It's considerably quicker than other cars in the class. It's quicker on the move than my old A45 AMG and feels much faster. It does appear I've got a good one(or I'm a good driver :lol as at a drag day my car was recording higher terminal speeds than all other standard cars. I was clocking 110mph and felt that it could do more as the day was really hot with huge queues.

Engine wise the engine is a cracker. It's so much better to have 6 cylinders. It's a really strong engine with plenty of torque from low down. It makes a good sound too.

The car does have a little more roll that other cars in this class. It rewards a driver who is smooth, but a driver who can only drive with aggressive inputs, or an on or off throttle will be all over the place.

The Pro Nav iDrive is vastly better than other car's systems. The Harmon Kardon sound isn't too shabby either.

Insurance is also very reasonable and cheaper than other performance cars in this class. I have been reading that some insurance companies have been awkward about taking on people with their first RWD car.

Everyone just sees 3.0l BMW and assumes that the running costs are going to be massive. You aren't going to run it on City Car money, but they aren't that bad at all.

The total package makes up for one of the best real world cars at this price point.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice write up, looks smart too.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks nice and great write up!

Glad you're enjoying ownership especially after the AMG fiasco.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

They do sound good and glad to see one that's not blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great review. I do miss my M140i, regret getting rid of it. The engine noise is fantastic.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very good review Kerr and the car looks mint for coming up 20,000 miles, the M235i has always been well received from the motoring press and by all accounts it's replacement, the M240i has raised the bar further.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Not seen too many 2 series in that colour. Nearly all the m2s I've seen are in that powdery blue colour or the silvery blue/green colour. 

Nice car, ive a massive love for bmws having owned a 5series. After having a line of non German cars I can see the appeal of bmws after owning one. They ooze drivability and far from boring, even for a modern car. I'm strongly considering another BMW in the not too distant future but it's likely to be something Bigger again.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good review that I would echo after nearly 12 months and 7k in my M135i

The engine is a peach, loves to rev, smooth as whipped cream and can easily produce mid - high 30's on a long run if required

I have had zero issues, bar a puncture that can hardly be blamed on the car - used no oil, no water and still showing as another 15k before needing a service

It is definitely a car that rewards smoothness, its not the easiest of cars to get the best out of but when you do its immensely satisfying - it definitely feels like an analogue old school hatch than a digital, artificial one

Mine will be going back next May and beginning to think what might replace it and the only car I can think of is what will be one of the last M140's


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great review Kerr :thumb:

Your BMW does suit white IMHO


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks lovely buddy. Got to admit i would really like one in the future.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cracking review Kerr.

The 3.0ltr in these is simply a work of art. We've just clocked 1500 miles in our 240 and it puts a smile on my face every time I get in it.

Like you, I/we drive it with respect but when I open it up, man, that power and raspy sound is a joy to behold.

The best car we've ever owned? I'd say so, by a long way.

BTW, is completely standard? MP kidney grilles on ours and that's it for me so far.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Cracking review Kerr.
> 
> The 3.0ltr in these is simply a work of art. We've just clocked 1500 miles in our 240 and it puts a smile on my face every time I get in it.
> 
> ...


Those 3.0 litre straight sixes are sure addictive


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Great review Kerr :thumb:
> 
> Your BMW does suit white IMHO


I agree. I was never the biggest fan of white cars before, but I think that white is the best colour. Tar is a bit of a pain with white paint though.



nbray67 said:


> Cracking review Kerr.
> 
> The 3.0ltr in these is simply a work of art. We've just clocked 1500 miles in our 240 and it puts a smile on my face every time I get in it.
> 
> ...


I've not done anything to it. I've thought about it a few times and decided against it.

BMW much make a fortune from black kidneys as everyone buys them. I had them on the 335i, but haven't done anything to the M235i. Black grills make a big difference and would go well with the white.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Black Kidneys do give white a better look.









It's the exhaust sound that is addictive for me.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> BMW much make a fortune from black kidneys as everyone buys them. I had them on the 335i, but haven't done anything to the M235i. Black grills make a big difference and would go well with the white.


Quite a nice, relatively cheap mod imo Kerr.

I stuck with OEM MP grilles though as most are cheaper than the Non OEM ones on Ebay.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> I agree. I was never the biggest fan of white cars before, but I think that white is the best colour. Tar is a bit of a pain with white paint though.
> 
> I've not done anything to it. I've thought about it a few times and decided against it.
> 
> BMW much make a fortune from black kidneys as everyone buys them. I had them on the 335i, but haven't done anything to the M235i. Black grills make a big difference and would go well with the white.


Lol - I have them on mine too!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Still stupid cheap too for that engine spec 140/240 etc.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's me heading for my first bill. I've 800 miles to go before the first service is due and that would take me to over 23,000 miles. 

Service costs varied a bit by the dealers I looked at. A few give online quotes. My supplying dealer was the worst at £293. Surprisingly Aberdeen were the cheapest at £236. They must still be feeling the oil pinch. It's booked in a couple of weeks from now for a waiting fast lane service. I'll be sure to get my monies worth of cake and drink. :lol:

£236 servicing costs after 23,000 miles and 21 months isn't much to grumble about.


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

It isn't. Mine got to 14000 and 13 months before the service light came on!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

iPlod999 said:


> Black Kidneys do give white a better look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still don't see why you've done the grill surrounds black and left everything else chrome/silver? a bit of consistency would do the car wonders


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Ace review buddy :thumb:

I love my M140i mate - Going from a MK7 Golf R i thought was hard but as you say the 3l 6cyl engine sounds awesome

​


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good review Kerr and having driven a few laps round Knockhill in one I enjoyed better than some of the more expensive stuff that we was driving on the day, great cars for the price bracket IMHO just a bit narrow in the interior for a big wide guy like me as felt tight compared to our JCW


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

These BM's are very well engineered cars. :driver:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Good review Kerr and having driven a few laps round Knockhill in one I enjoyed better than some of the more expensive stuff that we was driving on the day, great cars for the price bracket IMHO just a bit narrow in the interior for a big wide guy like me as felt tight compared to our JCW


I'm one of the bigger bears in the woods and I'm fine. It did feel a little small when 4 adults were travelling down South at the weekend. I had to shuffle my seat forward an inch or two and that makes a difference. The boot still swallowed 4 travel suitcases and quite a few other bags and gear too.

The coupe has more space for the driver over the hatch, especially the 5 door where the B pillar gets in the way too much for me.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm still really enjoying my M135i - at 8,000 miles now and really loosened up. Economy has improved to the point where I struggle to average less than 30mpg over a tankful.

Its a seriously quick car but you have to be travelling really quickly to get any real enjoyment from it - about the only reason I'm looking to downsize in terms of overall size and power when its replacement time next year

Really great car and glad I chose it


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

First service? Not still on its original oil surely? :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I'm one of the bigger bears in the woods and I'm fine. It did feel a little small when 4 adults were travelling down South at the weekend. I had to shuffle my seat forward an inch or two and that makes a difference. The boot still swallowed 4 travel suitcases and quite a few other bags and gear too.
> 
> The coupe has more space for the driver over the hatch, especially the 5 door where the B pillar gets in the way too much for me.


I found it was because im very broad in the shoulder that I felt hemmed, but smaller cars are usually always a bit more fun, bring back the sizes in the 80's for me along with the weight then, oh wait you need so much extra know


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

neilb62 said:


> First service? Not still on its original oil surely? :doublesho


Yes. Oil withstands more than people think, especially when it's not put under much stress. The service intervals are condition based and wouldn't be near 23,000 if it was thrashed and under lots of heat and stress.

Plenty of modern cars are 2 years or 20-25k between services. Some of the lazy V8s go 50,000. My old N54 powered 335i was around 17-18k between services and those engine can eat serious miles without issues.

The really high pressure and high heat turbos can't do that though.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Yes. Oil withstands more than people think, especially when it's not put under much stress. The service intervals are condition based and wouldn't be near 23,000 if it was thrashed and under lots of heat and stress.
> 
> Plenty of modern cars are 2 years or 20-25k between services. Some of the lazy V8s go 50,000. My old N54 powered 335i was around 17-18k between services and those engine can eat serious miles without issues.
> 
> The really high pressure and high heat turbos can't do that though.


The merc V8 is every year regardless of use and having been an engineer in the trawlers would prefer a change even with synthetic oils before some recomend our JCW is 2 years old soon and service not due yet but its all short cold runs it does.
But to be honest if change your cars within 5 years then its longer down the line that any effects may be felt, also with more changes the magnet in the sump plug can indicate any issues i suppose


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't care what car it is or how many miles it had done, I would get the oil changed every 12,000 miles.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

With the relatively low cost of an oil and filter change it just isn't worth stretching it out, especially on a higher-powered engine - new oil can only do good. My partner's humble 1.2 Corsa will supposedly go 20k between oil changes, that's probably one of the main reasons why a lot of them suffer from knackered timing chains. I don't plan on leaving hers beyond 10k for that reason. Granted though that BMW will have put more thought into their engineering and justification of those figures.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

The OCD in me just can't cope with the thought of the engine chewing on all that crap circulating in the crankcase for that long. Can't do it. Nadda. I'd have to drop the oil and change the filter myself.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ollienoclue said:


> The OCD in me just can't cope with the thought of the engine chewing on all that crap circulating in the crankcase for that long. Can't do it. Nadda. I'd have to drop the oil and change the filter myself.


I think my M2 says next oil change at 18,000 miles, yeah right! mine will get fresh oil at 10,000.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I think my M2 says next oil change at 18,000 miles, yeah right! mine will get fresh oil at 10,000.
> 
> View attachment 51466


I dropped the oil and replaced it in mine at 1500 miles - if there is a time when engine wear is likely to happen its in those first 1000-1500 miles. Mine is a lease car but consider it mine for the 2 years I have it and £50 is hardly breaking the bank to make sure its as well looked after as possible


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Same here
If my oil life says 18000 miles, I change it at 9000; basically halfway between the dealer service. Keep the oil+filter receipt in the file and write the mileage on it. 
I don't reset the oil service light in the car as it just confuses dealers. When the car is out of warranty, I do what I like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

People get themselves in a panic too much over oil. Synthetic oils are far more durable than people think, especially when not abused. If the car was tracked I'd be changing it, but it's a road car that it treated with mechanical sympathy.

Given that the N55 is known to use a bit oil, when mine doesn't, my car records faster terminal speeds than I've seen any other standard Mx35i manage and it also gets very strong economy ,I'm pretty sure it's a sweet running motor. I'd confidentially bet the engine will outlast most Mx35i although I'm unlikely to prove that long-term. I don't see me keeping it long-term and my mileage will probably drop a bit in the next year.

My old N54 powered 335i had 83,000 miles when I sold it and it was running as sweet as ever.

Plenty of cars have the same service schedule and all the manufacturers can't be wrong. Some lazy engines manage 50,000 miles on oil. They want your money from servicing.

Here is a little trip on Sunday evening from Livingston to Aberdeen. I went up over the Forth Bridge and turned off and went through Fife rather than straight up the A90/M90. Plenty of roundabouts and junctions etc before going though Dundee. I then set the cruise to 78mph between Dundee and Aberdeen. I live on the opposite side of Aberdeen and had to drive the length of Anderson Drive. There's also a few set of roadworks on the A90 with 50mph and one with a 30mph limit. The average speed wasn't too bad considering the route.

There's my route with the Google Maps prediction and you can see the actual.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree Kerr, I did the change on mine purely as a result of my own OCD rather than any actually need. My reasoning is pretty simple - an oil and filter change before it is needed cannot do any harm but accept that it may not be of any discernible benefit either


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

andy665 said:


> I dropped the oil


I did that once, what a mess. My Dad was very unhappy. Took weeks to get the mark off his drive.

My car was SORN due to the previous owner being ill and has only done 1000 miles since it's last service.

I've had the oil and filter done and am going to do the spark plugs and air filter this week. More for my peace of mind than anything.

Oh yes, and I put about 25ml of coolant in it to top it up to the max line on the reservoir.

We're going to Tenby on holiday in a few weeks time, I'm looking forward to the drive. I'm sure the Welshies will enjoy gawping at a 6'1" bearded ginger bloke driving an RCZ as much as the locals round here do 

It will be interesting to see what sort of MPG she'll return on a good run.
After keeping a tab on it over the last 5 tanks it's doing as near as damn it 40MPG day to day, and I'm not exactly driving like a Grandad most of the time.

To be honest, I'm not massively fussed what it's doing. Although if I have a base line figure to aim for, any massive drops could highlight an issue.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I too have noticed the brakes squeak at slow speeds under gentle braking on my 2 series when the weathers warm. I’ve found the cure to be greasing the rear pads on the reverse and down the side of them, the fronts had grease on them but cleaned them and reapplied however the rears were dry and the Teflon down the side of the pads seemed to have worn.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That was the car serviced today. As per usual Aberdeen BMW keep up their 100% record or never doing the work correctly first time. It's beyond embarrassing they fail on every single occasion with any servicing or warranty claims over the years. I really should have stopped using them after the catalogue of errors with the 335i, but it was very basic stuff today.

Today they were requested to check a couple of things including the creaking from the brakes. I even showed a video as it's not always there to replicate.The service guy didn't mark it down on the job sheet so the tech guys didn't know to look.

I've just driven the car about 5 miles back home and run an oil test. It's 1/3 down already. Hopefully they've just underfilled it a bit.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> That was the car serviced today. As per usual Aberdeen BMW keep up their 100% record or never doing the work correctly first time. It's beyond embarrassing they fail on every single occasion with any servicing or warranty claims over the years. I really should have stopped using them after the catalogue of errors with the 335i, but it was very basic stuff today.
> 
> Today they were requested to check a couple of things including the creaking from the brakes. I even showed a video as it's not always there to replicate.The service guy didn't mark it down on the job sheet so the tech guys didn't know to look.
> 
> I've just driven the car about 5 miles back home and run an oil test. It's 1/3 down already. Hopefully they've just underfilled it a bit.


Never had any problems with servicing at JC's if I'm honest but under filling oil was done with Inverness before Arnold Clark they had my car down as e46 and it was e90:doublesho so they only put in what was on job card:wall:


----------



## markymark34 (Jan 5, 2014)

Auto Allure said:


> Ace review buddy :thumb:
> 
> I love my M140i mate - Going from a MK7 Golf R i thought was hard but as you say the 3l 6cyl engine sounds awesome
> 
> ​


Same move as me. The paint is a lot better on the bmws. The mk7 golf red was woeful. more chips in 1000 miles than in 105000 on my e90 bmw.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

After 2.5 years and 30,000 miles in now sitting at my BMW dealer with the first warranty claim. 

The diagnosis over the phone was my Harman Kardon amplifier has failed. The issue is it doesn't go quiet it's extremely loud white noise.

The issue wasn't exactly handled with finesse. The dealer was pushing me towards emergency services due to the nature of the fault and emergency services wanting nothing to do with it. After countless phone calls I've driven the car to the dealer and waiting on a hire car now. 

It's getting late now as well........it's a long walk home if it doesn't come. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got the call to say there is no hire cars left. 

I could write these sagas in advance with BMW. :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

As the claim was logged through BMW emergency the car was to be supplied by Enterprise through them. It was Enterprise who couldn't find a car. 

The dealer ended up giving me a car that had just been dropped off and they could barely afford to lose. Maybe some lucky person will get an upgrade to something nice tomorrow as they've no loan cars left. 

I've got a 318d. It's actually a pretty car in red with the nice wheels.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Would have thought whoever provides hire cars for BMW on warranty claims has ringfenced vehicles available even out of hours?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Would have thought whoever provides hire cars for BMW on warranty claims has ringfenced vehicles available even out of hours?


You'd have thought they would have to keep something spare.

Their last suggestion was they'd pick me up from the dealer and then take me to the airport. Even the dealer said enough was enough. By the time they did that it would have been about another 1.5 hours until I got home.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Whoever Merc use (Enterprise?) they definitely had ringfenced stock of Mercs. Genuinely surprised it's not the case with BMW.

Hope you get sorted


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got my car back and the stereo now seems fine. Not sure what's caused it, but "dangerous traffic condition" has popped up on my black panel display and won't go away. 

I'm not sure if it's something the dealer has done, or if it's something to do with the Nav system. 


After driving the 3 series since Thursday it felt odd jumping back into the car. I definitely feel more at home in the 3 series.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerr said:


> I've got my car back and the stereo now seems fine. Not sure what's caused it, but "dangerous traffic condition" has popped up on my black panel display and won't go away.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's something the dealer has done, or if it's something to do with the Nav system.
> 
> After driving the 3 series since Thursday it felt odd jumping back into the car. I definitely feel more at home in the 3 series.


I've had that pop up previously and was very impressed with it, did go after I'd passed the car that was on fire about an hour earlier...

Hopefully something and nothing and it goes


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

32,000 miles gone now and no more issues.

The rear brakes have been locked at 3200 miles to go for a while. I believe the wear calculator is set to this and won't now move until triggered. The rear pads have loads to go. 

I turn off the stability control so the car doesn't grab on the brakes all the time which has clearly helped. 

I'm actively trying to move on now. I'm utterly perplexed with dealers again. A few have made it clear they are desperate to move fields full of cars, but they can't even be courteous and get back to me after communication. 

Only one dealer has been nice and offered a service that impresses me. 

I'm still not sure where I'm going. I had a Jaguar F Type and thought it was great. It was greeted with "if you buy that I want a new house". 

That kind of made an expensive car stupidly expensive.:lol:

Plan B and C needs work.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Great news, interesting regarding the brakes ...

Enjoy (well try to) the new car search - would love an F Type 

What’s plan B and C (and probably D and E  )


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Kerr said:


> 32,000 miles gone now and no more issues.
> 
> The rear brakes have been locked at 3200 miles to go for a while. I believe the wear calculator is set to this and won't now move until triggered. The rear pads have loads to go.
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd jump in with a suggestion. Wait till September and get the new M2 competition package. Quite a big refresh on the current M2. I'm in an M240i and really hoping there will be some sweet competition package deals in a couple of years.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Great news, interesting regarding the brakes ...
> 
> Enjoy (well try to) the new car search - would love an F Type
> 
> What's plan B and C (and probably D and E  )


It's all up in the air.



B8sy said:


> Just thought I'd jump in with a suggestion. Wait till September and get the new M2 competition package. Quite a big refresh on the current M2. I'm in an M240i and really hoping there will be some sweet competition package deals in a couple of years.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


Quite a big refresh and quite a big price increase too. DCT plus the comfort and plus pack and you're £56k.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

18mnths ago?! remember reading when you bought it!

get a big V8 M car before they completely do away with them  mid teens mpg isnt that bad...............


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kingswood said:


> 18mnths ago?! remember reading when you bought it!
> 
> get a big V8 M car before they completely do away with them  mid teens mpg isnt that bad...............


The thread title was from 2017. I've had it for about 32-33 months now.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't remember reading this thread before. 

I'm about 20 months and not far off 22k miles in my M140i. For me it's a great compromise of a car for practicality, economy and performance....and I'm still on the original tyres!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The F Type is very nice, would an XE with the 3.0 Supercharged engine be an option, although you cannot buy them new anymore.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Get an F Type, would love to see a proper ownership detailed on here. Still remember the absolute saga with the A Class.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The F Type idea went down like a lead balloon with her. It's expensive enough without having to buy a new house too. 

I have been looking at the outgoing M2. There is decent discounts available on them. Having seen the stocklist available I can only see the discounts getting stronger. There's a lot of cars to move. 

The updated M2 Competition pack addresses some of the shortcomings of the current M2. The M2 is a better car to drive, but the interior will instantly be familiar and won't have a new feeling impact. However the M2CP will be £56k with sensible options and difficult to get for a little while. It's not worth that much in my opinion. 

It's the very same with the outgoing Ford Mustang. However I never realised just how useless the rear seats are in the Mustang. It's such a big car to only have two usable seats. 

The quality of the interior is awful. I don't see the plastic seats lasting and the fake leather dashboard is awful. It's just the plastic dashboard moulded with stitching to look like leather. 

One of my workmates got a BMW Z4 Coupe the other week. It still looks great and everyone has been admiring it. Before I bought the M235i I nearly bought a Z4M Coupe. It was £17k from a BMW main dealer. Roll forward nearly 3 years and the only BMW Z4M Coupe at a main dealer is £26k. £17k gets you a dog of a car now. 

It's added more food for thought. I'm sitting here saying the M235i hasn't cost that much to run, but the depreciation is still going to be around £13k. It's not pocket change. 

I can afford it easily, but even I'm questioning if it's value for money. Would I be happier with something older and relatively depreciation resistant? I also think the car market is in for a tough time and prices will fall. 


I've also got another little bill for the M235i. I've absolutely no idea what I've done but there's a light scuff on one of the wheels. It wasn't there on Friday and I've no idea when it happened. I'm annoyed about it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The car is at BMW for its second warranty claim. 

I was washing the car the last week and noticed a little crack in the rear light. Instantly I thought someone had nudged it. Then I noticed there was little spider cracks starting at all the other injection mould points on the light and thought that was odd. 

I then checked the other side and it was doing the exact same thing. There is no way that something could crack two of the lights without damaging the plastic light of touching the rest of the car. 

It must have been all the recent heat that's caused them to crack which is a bit poor. The dealer didn't have an issue replacing them.

I think they've come across more people who take care of their cars. They now attach an A4 laminated sheet to the key to highlight "DO NOT WASH". 

Fingers crossed there's no dramas this time.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wouldn't have this problem with an F Type  , I Joke.

Hope there's no Dramas :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nice review, found this statement a little odd bud.....

*Insurance is also very reasonable and cheaper than other performance cars in this class. I have been reading that some insurance companies have been awkward about taking on people with their first RWD car.
*

how would insurance companies know if it was your first RWD car?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Starbuck88 said:


> Wouldn't have this problem with an F Type  , I Joke.
> 
> Hope there's no Dramas :thumb:


It was supposed to be a quick service appointment taking 1.5 hours. The job was delayed as they broke the grommets and needed replacements. I had to leave the car.

Dramas as per usual. The lights look like they've been fitted by Stevie Wonder. They don't fit right and the panels gaps are huge. Neither side is the same.

There is a small chip touched up on the corner of the bumper. There's also a 1" crease with couple of paint bits touched in on the bumper.

Whoever did it knows they've done it.

I let the service manager know I'm not happy. The amount of mistakes and damage they've done to my car over the years is staggering. It's just incompetency.



bidderman1969 said:


> nice review, found this statement a little odd bud.....
> 
> *Insurance is also very reasonable and cheaper than other performance cars in this class. I have been reading that some insurance companies have been awkward about taking on people with their first RWD car.
> *
> ...


They ask specifically ask car histories. Some people are refused as it's their first RWD and others have been refused as it's jumping from a 260bhp RWD car to a 360bhp car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hhhhmmmm, strange, have to admit I’ve never been asked about past cars before


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm single and purchased a 66 plate F-Type R AWD...

All I can say is after 3 months of ownership, your priorities need to be - F TYPE > WOMAN


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've written a complaint to the service manager at John Clark tonight. I'm honestly sick to the back teeth that every time I visit his dealership something goes wrong. 

When the Fast Service appointment didn't go to plan today I knew something was wrong. 

When I arrived at the dealership today the back end of my clean car was suddenly all dirty. They tried to cover up. 

The car was cleaned last night and I checked for damage. The dealer also checked for damage when I took the car in to look at the lights. There is zero argument it was them as it's possible that someone might nudge the car, but they wouldn't have a touch up stick at hand to try to hide it. 

One service agent suggested reversing into a post. However the damage is on the angle and the damage is uniform. It's something that has fallen on to it. Also there is a bit of the bumper that stands proud and would have hit any post before that part of the bumper.

They put a massive scratch on my 335i before and touched it up too. They initially denied it was them, but later changed that to the mechanic knew he had done it, but had forgotten to add a note to the service notes. 

I had a couple of people interested in buying the car. I delayed things to get the lights changed. Now I've got the hassle of getting the bumper repainted and the lights sorted again. 

Fresh lights and a freshly repainted bumper will set alarm bells ringing that the car has had a bump. I'm really not amused.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh that really isn't on - I hope you get it sorted out without further issues and would certainly be looking for an apology - accidents happen and for me, if they owned up yes i'd be pssed off, but by not and trying to cover it up, I'd be fuming ... 

Finges crossed mate :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh Kerr 

What a S*** Show. Let us know how you get on, it's just not on is it. Sorry to hear this.

Is there another BMW dealership you could use? (Obviously once this has been dealt with by these idiots?) I ask because if you were thinking about another BMW to replace this, having to go through this every single time you need them...I'd not be buying another BMW.

Also...let's hope they don't have the franchise for Jaguar


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The next dealership is about 70 miles and then 120 miles away. 

It's convenience and you should surely expect a dealer to manage to change a couple of lights without issue? 

The issue with the dealers in Aberdeen, especially the "prestige" dealers, They had things too good for too long with the oil industry. They've never had to bother their backside with such a captive audience. 

I've not used the Jag dealership before. A few of their AUC were very rough though.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The next dealership is about 70 miles and then 120 miles away.
> 
> It's convenience and you should surely expect a dealer to manage to change a couple of lights without issue?
> 
> ...


That is too far isn't it, but you are very right, they should be able to do an engine swap without damaging anything let alone rear lights. All the cars I've had, new and old, the rear lights only fit in with a couple of fixings so they must just be totally careless or rushing and making mistakes.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's truly unbelievable, mate. Make sure you take plenty of pics of the damage, as that would go some way to satisfying any potential buyer, along with this thread lol. 

Any chance you could post a pic or two of the damage?

Hope you get this all sorted.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

One light is pushed up to the quarter panel, but sits below the flush. The other side the light protrudes outside quarter panel and had a sizeable gap above it.

They weren't like that before and I was parked behind another 2 series for a direct comparison.

The pictures don't show how bad they are. I'm.also struggling to pick up the crease in the bumper.

Miles away from the corner, but standing proud.



Other side pushed into the corner, but sitting below flush.



Untidy corner with a dollop of paint.



Large gaps and find a line that matches.



The camera can't pick up the crease on a white car. From the top bit to the bottom bit there is a clear indentation. The camera does pick up the thin white paint and the little bits of black bumper where they've touched up and the paint is just too thin.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's totally inexcusable. Especially to try and hide it!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The service manager phoned me tonight and was good about it. 

The car was filmed in detail prior to work commencing and he's aware the damage wasn't there. He's still not sure where it happened and thinks his tech guys are honest when they say it wasn't them. 

It doesn't quite explain how there's a blob of paint in an area where it's near impossible to suffer a stone chip and paint on this damage. There is no dispute who did it knows they have. I can't believe they are unrelated when they have both been touched in and both in the area where the work was done. 

The car is going back in on Monday. Fingers crossed of a good paint match as the bumper is very close to the body colour. It's not shades out like often they are.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Well that's a good start anyway, Kerr. How did he react when you told him they obviously tried to cover it up?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That light fitting / boot lid photo is unbelievable, how the heck can anyone think thats fitted correctly...

I'd be thinking they've fitted the wrong parts, as surely no one with any sort of professionalism could fit correct parts like that - could they ???


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Well that's a good start anyway, Kerr. How did he react when you told him they obviously tried to cover it up?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


He's sitting on the fence on that one.



Andyblue said:


> That light fitting / boot lid photo is unbelievable, how the heck can anyone think thats fitted correctly...
> 
> I'd be thinking they've fitted the wrong parts, as surely no one with any sort of professionalism could fit correct parts like that - could they ???


The service guy said something about a revision number yesterday. You can't change the shape of the lights and still fit.

The service manager said tonight there was a problem with the wiring loom. How that affects the fitment I don't know.

I don't think they revised the lights for the M240i, but something has changed. Pull the lights 3mm up to the top corner to fit there and the gap below will get even worse.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Supplier change maybe? I take it there's no panel damage whatsoever?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> Supplier change maybe? I take it there's no panel damage whatsoever?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No panel damage at all. The boot aligns with the quarter panels and the boot fine. It's just the lights and their fitment.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerr said:


> The service guy said something about a revision number yesterday. You can't change the shape of the lights and still fit.
> 
> The service manager said tonight there was a problem with the wiring loom. How that affects the fitment I don't know.
> 
> I don't think they revised the lights for the M240i, but something has changed. Pull the lights 3mm up to the top corner to fit there and the gap below will get even worse.


Obviously something isn't right. I can't see it, but I wonder if your lights on the 240 are slightly different to lesser 2 model rear lights and these have been fitted ???

Wiring loom issues ? Hmm, well there wasn't before you took it in as everything fitted perfectly from factory previously...sounds like either an excuse or they've properly screwed up the installation and got the loom trapped behind the light fitting ?

Hope you get it sorted :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I think you a jinxed, I feel your pain I just run over a lump of aluminium new tyre and more gutted, then the pain watching them fit the tyre.
For me I travel 3 hours to get service on the merc crazy yes but piece of mind is important to me, nice day out in Edinburgh for me.
I think I seen problem re light replacement damage on cutters re M4 I’m sure while back.
Get a good parts department that in sponcers on some of forums to check the part numbers and use the site to check details on part numbers, good luck it’s a real pain.
Is Raymond still the service manager?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Well I think you a jinxed, I feel your pain I just run over a lump of aluminium new tyre and more gutted, then the pain watching them fit the tyre.
> For me I travel 3 hours to get service on the merc crazy yes but piece of mind is important to me, nice day out in Edinburgh for me.
> I think I seen problem re light replacement damage on cutters re M4 I'm sure while back.
> Get a good parts department that in sponcers on some of forums to check the part numbers and use the site to check details on part numbers, good luck it's a real pain.
> Is Raymond still the service manager?


I missed these posts....Yup he's still the service manager.

My car has gone back in today. They've given me a 218i as a replacement. Thought they'd be nice and given me the i8 Spyder or something. :lol:

The 218i has a lot of M Performance parts fitted including the carbon fibre spoiler, side blades, front splitter and the upgraded wheels too. It looks rather good actually.

The car's condition report didn't have any damage logged. As soon as I looked at it 2 of the wheels are heavily kerbed and one has a ding. I got the girl to log these.

I couldn't really see well as the car was crammed into a tiny space. It took me 20 minutes to get home and I had a better look.

As well as the two badly kerbed wheels and one dinged one, there's a door ding on the passenger's door, The paint is off the edge of the driver's door for an inch, there's a scratch on the rear bumper(it will polish ok) and there is a little tear on the steering wheel. I took a video and emailed in to cover myself.

The car is an 18 plate with only 3000 miles on it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got my car back. I think it looks fine, but I was in a mad rush to get the Clubman packed for heading away.

I much admit my car looks a little plain compared to the hire car. I really like the mineral white and it's much nicer than alpine white. The wheels, splitter and carbon fibre wing look good too.

Two things I won't miss are the runflat tyres and the engine. It's was the 1.5l 3 cylinder engine with around 140bhp I believe in 218i guise.

The engine is weird. It's quiet and smooth on the go, but stop starting really shows the imbalance of 3 cylinders. The car shudders when the car's stop start kicks in. It's also very slow. There appears to be a little bit of pull in 1st 3rd gear for initial acceleration, but the torque disappears fast and the higher gears are too long.

The noise is weird. It sounds like a car with a banana stuck up the exhaust. It feels totally strangled like it can't exhaust either as the engine just doesn't want to rev even when in neutral.

Fuel economy is nothing to write home about. It's thirsty for the power and engine size. I did 40 odd miles as a really steady pace yesterday and it managed 47mpg. My M235i would barely be worse driving so sedately and the Clubman S would beat that.

Seems like an engine to avoid in my opinion. The most important part of a BMW is the engine. Pick a sweet one.


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

I have the same experience with other 3 cyl engines.
U have to drive them really careful to get good mileage...or have a really light car.
Engines to avoid for sure.

The engine in your beemer is a real jewel


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerr said:


> I've got my car back. I think it looks fine, but I was in a mad rush to get the Clubman packed for heading away.


And presume the light clusters are fitting properly now - did they say what the issue was ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> And presume the light clusters are fitting properly now - did they say what the issue was ?


They did admit they were poorly fitted, but that was that. They are much better now, but not perfect though. As stated they are within manufacturer standard. They only have a small amount of adjustability around one pivot point.

I got a call off the service manager later in the afternoon. It didn't click too much at the moment, but he said about not being sure where the damage happened. Then at the end he finished by saying if my car was going back in at any time I should request one of the key people for an inspection firstly.

I don't like the connotation of this. I washed my car the night before taking it in and I'm 100% with zero doubt it happened in their care.

I'm also sure if I did accurately measure up the damage on the bumper it would match exactly the side profile of the light. It was the width and it also had the same angle the edge had.

Tough day after getting caught up with the traffic after the lorry hit the bridge on the M6.


----------

